# Vests



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm having difficulty finding a vest that will fit my 1yr. old chocolate lab. He's a stocky little guy but built like a brick...36" chest and a 19" neck. I've found a few that might accomodate his large chest but the neck size would be pretty darn big for him. If it's possible to find one with a little bit of added buoyancy that would be preferable. Any recommendations?


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I just use the avery vests, Then trim them to fit. They normaly dont last long so dont waste alot of money on the.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Not to be a smart arrse...but are you measuring his neck in the right spot? 
Look at the image below...it is easy to measure the wrong spot on the neck and have a very small measurement.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Buy what ever size you need to fit the largest part of the body. Then you can trim some off and use neoprene cement to weld the material back together and tailor it to fit your dog. I do this to my dogs vests to make them a tight fit all the way around to hold in heat better.

Ive used Hodgeman, avery, and cabelas vests. my favorite so far is the cabelas.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Fosse, you're right I was measuring him up slightly higher than I should have been and he's closer to 20 1/2. I got him one the other day and trimmed up the leg openings quite a bit but got a good fit out of it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Fosse, great post and from a NR!


----------

